# AGLink BSEND und BRCV



## phil_x (6 Februar 2020)

Hallo,

ich bin *Azubi* im Automatisierungsbereich und versuche mit Hilfe einer  CPU1510SP F-1 PN von Siemens und dem AGLink von DELTA LOGIC eine Kommunikation mittels BSEND und BRCV herzustellen.
Die SPS sendet stetig ein BSEND Signal welches ich mit Hilfe der ACCON-AGLink Bibliothek auslesen möchte.
Die Verbindung zur SPS kann ich mit dem Aufrufen von OpenDevice, DialUp, InitAdapter und PLCConnectEx erreichen und bekomme eine Verbindungsnummer zurück.
Wenn ich nun aber Versuche BReceiveEx aufzurufen bekomme ich als result "-1048566" zurück welches mir die ErrorMessage "AGL40_FUNC_NOT_SUPPORTED" zurückgibt.
Auch nach mehrmaligen aufrufen der BReceiveEx Funktion immer das gleiche Ergebnis.
Unter welchen Umständen wird die AGL40 Funktion nicht supportet? Muss ich vielleicht vorher noch etwas anderes Aufrufen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Februar 2020)

Über welchen Kommunikationsweg greifst Du auf die CPU1510 F-1 PN zu? S7-TCP/IP oder S7-TCP/IP TIA?


----------



## phil_x (6 Februar 2020)

Ich greife über S7-TCP/IP zu.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Februar 2020)

Hast Du die dazu notwendigen projektierten Verbindungen eingerichtet und in AGLink40_Config parametriert? Wie sieht Deine Konfiguration aus? Wie Dein Netpro?


----------



## phil_x (6 Februar 2020)

Meine Konfiguration sieht wie folgt aus:
<S7_TCPIP>            <Conn>
                <Index>0</Index>
                <lTimeOut>30000</lTimeOut>
                <wPlcNr>0</wPlcNr>
                <bCredits>0</bCredits>
                <bConnType>0</bConnType>
                <bRemRackNr>0</bRemRackNr>
                <bRemSlotNr>1</bRemSlotNr>
                <bIs200>0</bIs200>
                <Address>172.20.9.2</Address>
                <Flags>0</Flags>
                <PortNr>102</PortNr>
                <OwnPortNr>0</OwnPortNr>
            </Conn>
.
.
.

ist eine Netpro konfiguration zwingend notwendig? Meine aktive PG/PC Schnittstelle ist "Netzwerkadapter".TCPIP.Auto. 1


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Februar 2020)

Für BSend und BRecv ist ZWINGEND einen projektierte Verbindung notwendig. Die Aufträge müssen ja auch in der SPS angestoßen und verarbeitet werden. Am besten im AGLink40_Config-Handbuch nachschauen, wie das gemacht wird und was wo eingetragen werden muss.


----------



## phil_x (7 Februar 2020)

Vielen Dank,
im AGLink40_Config-Handbuch habe ich die nötigen Informationen gefunden. Nun funktioniert die projektierte Verbindung und der BReceive Aufruf.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (7 Februar 2020)

Danke für die Rückmeldung


----------

